# Help Required for Filling EOI



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Need a small help to fill EOI. I am stuck at the education details page. I did a quick search on the forum and found contradictory answers for the query. 

Can someone please help me out.

On Page 6, in the Education section of the EOI, I am struggling with the following :

1. Do we need to provide Information for Class 10/12? If Yes, 
a) What would be the Course name (CBSE/High Secondary etc??)
b) I do not know the exact Start/End dates what do I do?
c) I did not sent these for ACS evaluation. Do I mark them Other-Non AQF?

2. My Engineering degree (Which has been Assessed as comparable to Bachelor AQF degree with Minor in Computing) :

a) The course name is "Bachelor of Technology in Electrical Engineering" which exceeds the 40 word limit. can I write it as B.Tech In Electrical Engineering??
b) As above I do not remember the exact start and close dates for the degree, what do I do?
c) I assume I shall pick the category Bachelors Degree in Science, Business or Technology ??
d) The Institute Name also exceeds 40 Word Limit, how do I shorten it?

3. I have an Executive (1 year ) MBA degree which I sent to the ACS , but it was not considered for evaluation . Do I mention that? Under what category?

Thanks in Anticipation,
Tarun


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Please see my comments inline....




Tarun1410 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a small help to fill EOI. I am stuck at the education details page. I did a quick search on the forum and found contradictory answers for the query.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tarun1410 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Jeetendra,

Thanks you very much for your kind inputs. For my MBA degree, which Option should I select from the below (16 may be?)

Below are the options,

1. Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
2. Doctoral Degree(Other)
3. Doctoral Degree in Science, Business or Technology
4. Masters Degree(Other)
5. Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology
6. Honours degree(Other)
7. Honours Degree in Science, Business or Technology
8. Bachelor Degree(Other)
9. Bachelor Degree in Science, Business or Technology
10. Graduate Diploma
11. Advanved Diploma
12. Diploma
13. AQF Certificate III
14. AQF Certificate IV
15. Other qualification or award recognised by assessing authority
16. Other - Non AQF Qualification

I have another doubt with respect to work experience :

For my current company, I am working from 06/11/2011 till date.

ACS has approved my relevant work experience from December 2012.however :

1. I joined the organization with Designation XX on 06/11/2011.
2. In the declaration from my manager, I have specified my designation as XY which is my current designation since May 2013.(I got promoted with the same set of roles and responsibilities).The declaration says my designation is XY since beginning. 
3. In my ACS result, My current designation XY is only mentioned.
4. When I submit my EOI, Do I mention my designation as XX (While Joining) or XY (Current one as specified in ACS results) 

I am worried in my offer letter and intial few payslips, My designation would be XX and other documents it would be XY.

I have the promotion letter and other information like Payslips since May 2013 in Xy format.

Regards,
Tarun




Jeeten#80 said:


> Please see my comments inline....


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*...IMO...*


*Q1* - Select "16. Other - Non AQF Qualification".


*Q2* - IF you want everything to be as per the proofs that you have THEN you would have to redo ACS skill assessment.


BUT I don't think that this should a reason for concern.


My case is also similar, for 2 Employments the joining designation and exit designation is different BUT in the Declarations I have indicated the last designation.




Tarun1410 said:


> Hi Jeetendra,
> 
> Thanks you very much for your kind inputs. For my MBA degree, which Option should I select from the below (16 may be?)
> 
> ...


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I just filled EOI for NSW under 190 category.
At page no 14(last page),system calculates my point has 60 but as per my skill assessment I have only 55 points to be claimed.
Is they added 5 point for stage nomination automatically,can any body confirm please.
Thanks


----------



## vignesh_j (Jul 18, 2013)

Tarun1410 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Need a small help to fill EOI. I am stuck at the education details page. I did a quick search on the forum and found contradictory answers for the query.
> 
> ...


Hi Tarun

Sorry for not replying your query, where experts can do, Did you did your ACS assessment in RPL? If not how many years of experience was deducted. Is your Masters done in between your employment?


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

Baljit Singh said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just filled EOI for NSW under 190 category.
> At page no 14(last page),system calculates my point has 60 but as per my skill assessment I have only 55 points to be claimed.
> ...


yes it adds 5 points for state nomination. But you need to apply for state nomination separately and get it approved I guess. Check the details in below link or search the 190 thread in this forum.

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## Baljit Singh (Jul 8, 2015)

JK684 said:


> yes it adds 5 points for state nomination. But you need to apply for state nomination separately and get it approved I guess. Check the details in below link or search the 190 thread in this forum.
> 
> Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


HI Dear,

Thanks for reply. Can you please provide more details and how I can apply state nomination separately.

I only know about EOI process ,is anything I missed.

I got the following information through website:

Key steps for candidates
The key steps involved for NSW nomination for a 190 visa are:

1-Submit an Expression of Interest (EOI) in SkillSelect
Ensure that you meet 190 visa criteria
Record your details in an EOI in SkillSelect 
Indicate interest for NSW nomination for a 190 visa
2-If selected, you will receive a NSW invitation to apply for nomination
Invitations will be sent by email
3-Recheck your eligibility
Read Are you eligible
4-Submit an application for NSW nomination and wait for the outcome
Candidates must submit an online application within 14 days of receiving the invitation to apply
NSW nomination applications usually take 12 weeks to process
5-If nominated, you will receive a SkillSelect invitation to apply for the 190 visa
6.Apply for the 190 visa to DIBP
Submit a visa application within 60 days of being nominated by NSW
7.DIBP will advise you of the decision on your visa application
If your visa is granted, move to NSW and commence your two year commitment to live and work in the state

Thanks


----------



## saibaba (May 23, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have dout in filling EOI. (Experience part)

My experience is as follows

1) From 1999 to 2003 - Junior Engineer 
2) From 2003 to 2008 - Senior Engineer 
3) From 2008 till date - Manager - IS



Outcome from ACS is given below.


"Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Applications from University of Madras completed May 2007 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.


The following employment after May 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 26XXXX of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 05/99 - 04/15 (15yrs 11mths)
Position: Manager - Information Systems
Employer: XXXXXXX
Country: INDIA




Ques 
1) From which period, relevant experience has to be mentioned?
2) If it is after may 2007 (as per ACS outcome ) Is it 01-05-2007 or 01-06-2007?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sudip Raj Pokhrel (May 9, 2016)

I also have similar problems. I have bachelors in electronics and communication engineering and I dont know how to shorten it.


----------

